# Tenoning Jig / Cutting Angles on Plywood Sheets of More than 90 or less than 45 degrees on Table Saw



## thejay (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello there, I am working with pieces of playwood which are approx. 30cm /12 inches long that need an angled cut on the edges.

Is there a simple jig I can make that will enable me to do this safely and accurately?


----------



## Jimintomahawak (Feb 5, 2017)

What is angle? Do you have a table saw? A picture would help.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Are you talking bevel or angle? For angle cuts the "jig" is the miter gauge, for bevel cuts tilt the saw blade.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

google "table saw panel raising jig"


----------

